# Color of Golden rod pollen



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

What color is Golden rod pollen? Is it a dark yellow orange color or is it closer in color to the flower itself? Light yellow? 

We have some golden rod blooming but, I have not found much in any one place. And I have not found any that the bees are working. But, in the last few days they have been coming back with loads of a dark orange yellow color pollen. I was wondering what it might be.


----------



## Drew Martin (Jun 9, 2010)

Goldenrod looks like a golden yellow, and the reddish yellow is "Aster". Seems my hives are bringing in about the same as you.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

When the bees pack the goldenrod pollen on their legs, it tends to be darker looking than when you look at the color of the flower itself. John


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have really been trying to pay attention this year with what is blooming and when. I know things always change from each year to the next but, atleast you have an idea of what to expect. I have found the bees working the wild purple morning glories, and the spanish needle pretty hard the past few days. I'm going to try and find some bees working Golden rod so I know exactly what the pollen looks like. Thanks, again!


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Here in Central Ky my bees are bringing in a variety but alot of bright orange pollen (asters), about a mth ago it was alot of golden yellow pollen (goldenrod) and a dull yellow which i assume is (Ivy).


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a picture of my girls bringing in golden rod pollen. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5069837012/


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

I am in south Florida what kind of golden rod should I plant? The only one I found is called sea side.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

If you want to plant some, why not collect some seeds locally and plant them where you want them. Then you will know you have the right variety.


----------

